# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  شرکت در ازمون نظام جدید برای نظام قدیمی ها

## Arash Rezavand

سلام دوستان.دوستان من همین الان ثبت نام کردم ولی هیچ گزینه ای ندیدم که بتونم باهاش شرکت در ازمون نظام جدید را انتخاب بکنم(من فارغ التحصیل نظام قدیم هستم).کجا را باید میزدم؟

----------


## Saturn8

امسال فقط ازمون نظام جدیده گزینه ای برای انتخاب قدیم وجودنداره خودبه خود جدید ثبت نام میشی فقط باید نوع نظام ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی رو انتخاب کنی.

----------

